# 10 gallon betta tank



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

im gonna make a betta tank.. its 10 gallons, pretty much done, there will
be no deviders, And i was thinking of getting 2 or 3 and 2 kuhli loaches maybe? 

its 10 gallons, will have plants, but right now just has sand, and a rock. 

and ideas on what a couple bettas would like? and should i get all females? or 2 f 1 m?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

3 females would probably be best. Introducing males and females is tricky at best, and should only really be done when trying to breed them. 

Bettas will like temps in the mid 70s. They will like places to hide and rest. I find mine sitting on the plants a lot.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Unless the tank is gonna be like a jungle and nothing but plants with hundreds of hiding places i wouldn't even think about putting a male and 2 females into the tank. Mostly cause the male will chase them to death or they might even breed while in there and then you will have even a bigger problem on your hands.

3 females could work but just know that the weakest one of the 3 could get singled out by the other two and killed, then the other two would fight for the tank. So id suggest 4 females unless you are gonna examine every female and get 3 that are very very close to size.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I can confirm that 1 male and 2 females is not a good mix in any tank. that's how my original 50gal. started. He chased the heck out of the 2 females. It wasn't until the plants started to grow in, and I added a 3rd female that everything settled down. Cause remember the females will chase each other around too. In a 10gal. I would predict you'll eventually only have 1 female left alive.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> Unless the tank is gonna be like a jungle and nothing but plants with hundreds of hiding places i wouldn't even think about putting a male and 2 females into the tank. Mostly cause the male will chase them to death or they might even breed while in there and then you will have even a bigger problem on your hands.
> 
> 3 females could work but just know that the weakest one of the 3 could get singled out by the other two and killed, then the other two would fight for the tank. So id suggest 4 females unless you are gonna examine every female and get 3 that are very very close to size.


4 bettas in a 10 gallon?

i will not have males.

will 2 kuhli loaches be fine in there? or a small pleco? what would you suggest?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

2 bettas in 10 gallons is a bit much. I have had 3 females in a heavily planted 15 gallon and they did ok. They were all the same size and were added the same day.
I have 2 kulis and 3 cats as well as a few male guppies in the tank.
Depends also on the temperments of the bettas. I have 1 female in a 20 gallon with platies and guppies and she terrorizes the male platies.
I would go with 3-4 kuhlis and 1 betta in a 10 gallon.
make sure the kuhlis have something they can hide under.they are somewhat reclusive and if you like to see your fish they are not the best choice.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

mousey said:


> 2 bettas in 10 gallons is a bit much. I have had 3 females in a heavily planted 15 gallon and they did ok. They were all the same size and were added the same day.
> I have 2 kulis and 3 cats as well as a few male guppies in the tank.
> Depends also on the temperments of the bettas. I have 1 female in a 20 gallon with platies and guppies and she terrorizes the male platies.
> I would go with 3-4 kuhlis and 1 betta in a 10 gallon.
> make sure the kuhlis have something they can hide under.they are somewhat reclusive and if you like to see your fish they are not the best choice.


what about 3 kuhlis and 2 bettas? there will
be something to hide under, and a few plants


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I really don't know much about keeping female bettas, so I can't really help you there. I would suggest sand rather than gravel, though. Kuhlis are scaleless and sand is much easier and nicer for them to burrow into. 
They will be fine in the 10 gallon. They don't grow very big.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well you can try 2 female bettas together-- I wouldn't- I would only have 1 in a ten gallon. it all depends on the disposition of the fish themselves. I have one female that cannot even be in with platies. She seems to really dislike them all and she is a 'killer' of part grown fish.
I had 3 females in my 15 gallon but they were mild tempered fish and did ok except for the odd skirmish.
All you can do is try if you insist and be prepared to remove one betta if you have to.
Initially they may seem to do ok but bettas quite often eventually prove to be true to their natures which is to show aggression to each other.
I have had 2 male bettas in a 10 gallon divided tank but they always somehow managed to get thru, over or around the barrier and beat each other up.
They can be unpredictable.
Eg I kept a male betta with platy fry for about 3 months. He was very good with them. One day when they were about 3 1/2 months old, he ate the lot. Same with my blue female that chases the platies-- she ate a 3 month old the other day.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

2 female betta's should be okay if you got hideyholes. If there is nothing in the tank, then no.


----------

